# Ombudsman Launches New Investigation into the Treatment of Injured Reservists



## the 48th regulator (6 Jun 2006)

http://www.news.gc.ca/cfmx/view/en/index.jsp?articleid=217859


About time this is looked at.  Will be interesting what will happened once the outcome of the investigation is presented to the Government.

We shall see,

dileas

tess


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Jun 2006)

Tess,

It is long overdue. I thought it was a disgrace in the nineties when it first arose and nothing has changed my opinion in the intervening years. (A PAFFO tried to explain it away to me using the line that the reservists' term of service was over so they were owed nothing.) You may also recall that the CF's treatment of wounded and injured regular soldiers at the time was hardly compassionate and comprehensive. This prompted a (printed) letter to the Ottawa Citizen in which I described the medical system of the era as something out of the Crimean War.


----------



## geo (6 Jun 2006)

My shop handles invalidity claims, as they are, at present.
Things are slow to progress but are much better than what they were some 5 to 10 yrs ago.
Individuals on Cl B or C when injured are kept on contract till the contract expires and then placed on invalidity.  Some bugs in the system - esp when there are things like a gradual return to work program... seen a bunch of claims rejected at that time cause, if he's going back to work then he's gotta be fit.
Fortunately for LFQA reservists, they are covered under the provincial Workman's compensation system.  If the CSST accepts a claim, they'll pay and bill the Fed (+20% handling fee)... so even if it's rejected by HR Mil, it might still go thru.

Will be looking forward to seeing where the ombudsman takes us.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jun 2006)

Here here! The bullet doesn't ask whether the target is a Reservist or not....

http://www.recorder.ca/cp/National/060606/n060691A.html

Military ombudsman to look into treatment of reservists injured on missions 
JOHN WARD


''OTTAWA (CP) - The Canadian Forces ombudsman wants to know how the military treats its reserve soldiers, particularly after they are injured in training or while overseas. 

The Forces are relying more and more on reservists to fill gaps in the ranks even in dangerous missions such as Afghanistan, but Yves Cote says they may get second-class treatment after they come home. 

His office is starting a major investigation of how these part-time soldiers are handled. 

There are about 345 reservists on deployments today, including about 300 in Afghanistan. 

Over the years, the ombudsman's office has received more than 70 complaints from injured reservists, Cote said Tuesday. 

"It appears that a number of reservists who have been injured in the course of their duties have a faced a host of challenges regarding access to timely, adequate and ongoing medical care that regular members simply do not," Cote said as he released his annual report. 

He described the plight of one part-timer who injured his knee in Afghanistan. When he came home, his contract with the Forces ended and he was left jobless and without medical support. 

It took almost 18 months before he was offered a new contract and became eligible for medical treatment. 

"Unlike their regular force counterparts, reservists generally do not return from an operation to a formed unit where they would have access to caregivers, support programs and systems and administrative assistance," the ombudsman said. 

The reservists come home to civilian life and have to get treatment and support outside the military establishment. 

"This potentially constitutes a significant inequity in Canada's military." 

Cote said the investigation will take about six months. He urged reservists to contact his office if they have complaints about their treatment. 

The ombudsman said the increasing use of reserves is a sign that overseas commitments are straining the military. 

During visits to bases across the country he was told repeatedly of people being pushed to the limit because of shortages of manpower. 

Although the government has pledged to recruit 13,000 new regulars and 10,000 new reservists, that process by itself will add to the stress, Cote said. Training the recruits will just increase the burden on the Forces. 

Once the newcomers are trained and equipped to take their share of the load, things should improve, but that will take years. ''


----------



## schart28 (1 Mar 2013)

-----Original Message-----
From: dnd_mdn@forces.gc.ca [mailto:dnd_mdn@forces.gc.ca]
Sent: March-01-13 8:21 AM
To: veteran_advocate@canadianveteransadvocacy.com
Subject: RE: Letter to the MND on the Declaration of Injury to Workers Board Compensation for the Reserves

Dear Corporal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:

Thank you for your correspondence of 29 November 2012 in which you were following up on concerns in your capacity as one of the Directors of Canadian Veterans Advocacy. Please accept my apology for this delay in responding.

You had previously contacted me about Canadian Forces Reserve Force members' access to Government Employees Compensation Act (GECA) benefits and wanted to bring to my attention possible shortcomings in the recent campaign to publicize these benefits across the Canadian Armed Forces. By way of illustration, you raised the case of a specific member who was apparently denied assistance with his application for GECA benefits by his Medical Officer and stated that this was only one example of what appears to be a more pervasive issue.

Providing care to the ill and injured can be complex because it involves several different organizations and a broad array of programs and benefits tailored to the needs of individuals. While this benefits Canadian Armed Forces members, it can be a challenge to ensure that all care providers, including Medical Officers, remain up to date regarding the details of all programs.

To this end, Canadian Forces Health Services (CFHS) distributed both an internal message and a Canadian Forces General Message (CANFORGEN) regarding GECA benefits and related support to eligible Reserve Force members. This information was also presented to all Base and Wing Surgeons at a recent Clinic Leadership Symposium and is now part of the Medical Officer training curriculum at the Canadian Forces Health Services Training Centre. Finally, GECA information was further disseminated through two newsletters circulated throughout the Medical Officer community.

In addition to internal CFHS education, a proactive Chain of Command and an informed Canadian Armed Forces membership are also important to ensuring that ill and injured Reserve Force members receive the support benefits to which they are entitled. To that end, CFHS is working with Director of Reserves and Cadets on other means of communication to maximize awareness and complement measures already taken, such as changes to the DND 2358 form mentioned in my 11 January 2011 correspondence to you.

With regard to Warrant Officer xxxxxxx situation, the Surgeon General's staff inform me that they have no record of his ever seeing a health care provider named Captain xxxxxx. In addition, Warrant Officer xxxxx last documented encounter with CFHS services was in November 2011, which pre-dates both the CANFORGEN and the CFHS internal message about the GECA program referred to above. However, staff will be contacting him to try to get additional information so that any gaps in services may be rectified.

I would like to express my appreciation to you and to Canadian Veterans Advocacy for communicating information about the GECA and other benefits to Reserve Force members and for the assistance you provide to those who encounter difficulty accessing them. Thank you for bringing your concerns to my attention and for your service to Canada.

Sincerely,

Peter MacKay
Minister of National Defence

Mod edit to remove name of poster


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Mar 2013)

schart28 said:
			
		

> -----Original Message-----
> From: dnd_mdn@forces.gc.ca [mailto:dnd_mdn@forces.gc.ca]
> Sent: March-01-13 8:21 AM
> To: veteran_advocate@canadianveteransadvocacy.com
> ...


----------

